# Pharma Mix 6



## TheHuck88 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hey fellas 

Just curious if anyone has tried this blend? 

100 mg/ml tren e
200 mg/ml test e
200 mg/ml mast e


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 19, 2016)

TheHuck88 said:


> Hey fellas
> 
> Just curious if anyone has tried this blend?
> 
> ...



Nice first post....*facepalms*

Maybe you should introduce yourself before you start a thread that's sole purpose is (probably) to sell pharmacon gear.


----------



## snake (Apr 19, 2016)

How long you running this? First cycle? PCT? Any AI?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 19, 2016)

TheHuck88 said:


> Hey fellas
> 
> Just curious if anyone has tried this blend?
> 
> ...



Triblend. Nothing new there.  

We generally advise against Preblended oils because you can't titrate the doses. 

Especially this blend. 200 to 100 test to tren is a shitty ratio.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 19, 2016)

Ive seen this before but with 200 mg tren.


----------



## TheHuck88 (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I appreciate it. 

Now, to address some of your questions and comments. 

Some people are quick to call names. I am a 40 year old grown man that did not join a forum to play childish games. I have no intent to try and sell anything for anyone. 

This will be my third cycle. First two were test only (10 weeks each) and really good gains from both. I planned on running this for 10 wks also at two ml/wk split into two pins. I have AI on hand. As far as pct, I am going to cruise instead.


----------



## TheHuck88 (Apr 20, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Triblend. Nothing new there.
> 
> We generally advise against Preblended oils because you can't titrate the doses.
> 
> Especially this blend. 200 to 100 test to tren is a shitty ratio.




So would 1 to 1 ratio be the best way to go? I have also read that tren should be higher that test.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 20, 2016)

TheHuck88 said:


> So would 1 to 1 ratio be the best way to go? I have also read that tren should be higher that test.



I would be concerned using a blend with no experience with the compounds on there own . How will you know what compound your not reacting well to if you have adverse effects. I personally would use Tren A with Test for your first time this way if you react bad to the yellow demon you can jump off quickly . If you like it run it a while then add mast p down the line to finish up .


----------



## TheHuck88 (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks for the advice! Is is best to run Tren A eod or ed?


----------



## snake (Apr 20, 2016)

TheHuck88 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I appreciate it.
> 
> Now, to address some of your questions and comments.
> 
> ...



Stretch it out some brother 10 weeks is too short; the party is just starting. You could bail on the Tren if you didn't like the sides. Cruising is so sweet!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 20, 2016)

TheHuck88 said:


> Thanks for the advice! Is is best to run Tren A eod or ed?



depends on you. Some guys complain about sides eod and love to pin it ed and vice versa. I would start eod less pins the better


----------



## TheHuck88 (Apr 20, 2016)

snake said:


> Stretch it out some brother 10 weeks is too short; the party is just starting. You could bail on the Tren if you didn't like the sides. Cruising is so sweet!



Yea, I'm looking forward to cruising!


----------

